# Big bad blue!!



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

i caught this monster at j beach!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

holy smokes that looks like a 3fter!


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a beast!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang!!!!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Do people eat Bluefish? Or they kinda considered edible but not best tablefare.


----------



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

he was 36 inches....the biggest ive ever seen or caught!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang that is a whopper! He must have ventured up the wrong coast!!! I have caught some good ones but that is a freak of nature for this area!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Bluefish aren't bad, a little bland but some seasoning takes care of that.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Never caught one that big


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice blue, bet he put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The big blues have been in thick this year for sure.

I bet that put up a hell of a fight!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

getting close to yankee-size there - bet he put up a hell of a fight !


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

IrishBlessing said:


> Do people eat Bluefish? Or they kinda considered edible but not best tablefare.


filet and put in some tin foil with butter , pepper and a little lemon juice inside a skillet , then get back to me .

BTW, make sure you bleed 'em out RIGHT after you catch !


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Baitcaster said:


> filet and put in some tin foil with butter , pepper and a little lemon juice inside a skillet , then get back to me .
> 
> BTW, make sure you bleed 'em out RIGHT after you catch !


Allright I will. Probably going surf fishing tomorrow. Not sure about the murky water and predicted wind and seas.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome fish I respect those blues for the fight ... Love to have the larger ones here .. Biggest blue I've seen here by a lot .. Great fish


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen quite a few large schools of these mammoth bluefish the past couple of cobia trips east of Destin. They look like schools of jack cravelle. (seen plenty of jacks also). Made the mistake of tossing a cobia jig at them. I wont do that again.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Shark bait...


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bet that sucka put up a fight.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe 20 yrs ago we caught some bluefish say 20#'s apiece. We called them "Blues from hell". The east coast waters must have been very cold that spring. I think its the same this spring. Cycles occur. See 20 + lbs Blue fish in a school . Hard to imagine but I have seen them swimming down the beach.:yes:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Maybe 20 yrs ago we caught some bluefish say 20#'s apiece. We called them "Blues from hell". The east coast waters must have been very cold that spring. I think its the same this spring. Cycles occur. See 20 + lbs Blue fish in a school . Hard to imagine but I have seen them swimming down the beach.:yes:


I was just about to mention that year. It was something to remember! My dad pulled me out of school to go catch bluefish in the pass. It was like nothing anybody'd ever seen. Giant freakin blues EVERYWHERE! We slap filled the cooler with like 6 fish lol. All you had to do was toss a bait out :thumbup:


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

That same thing happened in the early 80s too. 1981 I believe. We caught a lot of them from the pier during cobia season and you could not fish the edge because of them that summer.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bluefish*

I've seen some real whoppers at JB this year!

If I have my big rig with me with a Bluefish Bomb on it; I'll throw at them.

I don't keep these big ones; but some people do.

Bleed out; grill in tinfoil with butter and spices.

When done; remove the foil. Throw the fish away and eat the foil! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always wanted to tangle with those big Atlantic Bluefish on light tackle!


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

they were quite a few around that size swimming through the surf in destin, Saturday, just yards away from me.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

When i lived in Maine i had the best Blue fish ever! It was smoked and made into fish dip. We ate it with club crackers and some nice french bread that was buttered lightly and toasted on the grill. Man just thinking about it i want some.


----------

